# Body Image in Japan



## 1teacher

A friend of mine is quite overweight and she said that there is a lot of prejudice in Japan toward obesity. She said a Japanese man actually yelled at her about it. I want to teach in Japan and have 25 years of teaching experience, but I, too, am about 70 pounds overweight. I know this sounds like a strange question, but is there more of a prejudice toward body type in Japan, than in most countries? Is it worse in Japan than here in the USA?


----------



## MisplacedAussie

I don't know if there is more prejudice than anywhere else, but certainly the Japanese seem more upfront about it. I wasn't overweight there but I was quite surprised by otherwise polite Japanese men AND women making very making very blatant comments about my body type while I was there. They were being complimentary but it was totally inappropriate stuff. Another blonde haired friend complained men would try to touch her hair in public. An old Japanese woman in a Japanese bath pointed at me and my bits and was talking, I think it was a compliment but... People will stare. You know I doubt they'd do this with other Japanese, but with gaijin it seems their normal politeness evaporates in this regard. It'd be worse outside Tokyo too. A lot of Japanese have very stereotypical ideas about westerners, particularly Americans.

I can say the prejudice may make it harder to get a job. You know if they have a young, slim person versus an older, obese person with otherwise the same qualifications, they're going to pick the young slim one. It's just how it is there. And photos on resumes are commonplace. BTW "old" is over 30. 

But I saw overweight foreigners teaching English in Japan, so don't let it stop you. It's also very easy to eat healthily over there when you're surrounded by sushi places and restaurants serving miso soup for lunch. 

And 25 years of teaching experience can be a disadvantage with the conversational English schools - they want teachers who can facilitate English conversation rather than "teach" it. The Japanese have had enough of grammar classes in high school. I imagine they'd be less discrimination in a college setting than in the private, for profit, English conversation schools too.


----------



## 1teacher

I greatly appreciate your thorough response. So it sounds like all foreign body types are talked about in general. hmmm
Thank you, again,
Sarah


----------



## Serina Nagata

1teacher said:


> A friend of mine is quite overweight and she said that there is a lot of prejudice in Japan toward obesity. She said a Japanese man actually yelled at her about it. I want to teach in Japan and have 25 years of teaching experience, but I, too, am about 70 pounds overweight. I know this sounds like a strange question, but is there more of a prejudice toward body type in Japan, than in most countries? Is it worse in Japan than here in the USA?


As far as I know, being an American is a plus for you. Body weight won't be a big matter at all. Many students of mine are overweight and some of ALTs I know are overweight, but they have no problem with that

I have been teaching as an ALT for six years. Often, up to this time, some students ask me wether I am an American. It happens to some other expats as well that some children tend to call them, "American". It similar to my home-country people, who often "called" the westerners, "the Dutch". I think this is related to the past history, but there is no offense in it.

Age? no problem. I am now 45 years old.


----------



## cstone

*Body Prejudice*

I am a teacher at a private school here in Tokyo. I can tell you that the answer to your question is YES ! Adults and children will stare, point at you, whisper loudly, laugh, and even speak loudly to you. In addition, they will move away from you on the train or bus. Let no one tell you otherwise - and this is in the "big city" as opposed to a rural farm town where foreigners are rare.

In the US, you are among fellow fat western folks - your body type is common. Japan is a nation of very similar looking people, and the "norms" are quite narrow. 

That being said, I have enjoyed my time here in Japan. No one has pointed or snickered at me about my weight, but I am quite conscious of the amount of space I take up and sometimes the seats on the bus are really narrow. 

Overall, the Japanese people I have met have been courteous, curious, helpful. Cultures are very different, but a smile and a few words of kindness and a sense of humor can do wonders, no matter where you are.

Come and visit, check it out before moving here. It is a long way from the Western world, $$$, and can be very foreign. It can also be great fun and a lovely adventure. I have been here 6 years and have no plans to leave anytime soon.

Tokyo has become my home.

CStone





QUOTE=1teacher;92390]A friend of mine is quite overweight and she said that there is a lot of prejudice in Japan toward obesity. She said a Japanese man actually yelled at her about it. I want to teach in Japan and have 25 years of teaching experience, but I, too, am about 70 pounds overweight. I know this sounds like a strange question, but is there more of a prejudice toward body type in Japan, than in most countries? Is it worse in Japan than here in the USA?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Serendipity2

MisplacedAussie said:


> I don't know if there is more prejudice than anywhere else, but certainly the Japanese seem more upfront about it. I wasn't overweight there but I was quite surprised by otherwise polite Japanese men AND women making very making very blatant comments about my body type while I was there. They were being complimentary but it was totally inappropriate stuff. Another blonde haired friend complained men would try to touch her hair in public. An old Japanese woman in a Japanese bath pointed at me and my bits and was talking, I think it was a compliment but... People will stare. You know I doubt they'd do this with other Japanese, but with gaijin it seems their normal politeness evaporates in this regard. It'd be worse outside Tokyo too. A lot of Japanese have very stereotypical ideas about westerners, particularly Americans.
> 
> I can say the prejudice may make it harder to get a job. You know if they have a young, slim person versus an older, obese person with otherwise the same qualifications, they're going to pick the young slim one. It's just how it is there. And photos on resumes are commonplace. BTW "old" is over 30.
> 
> But I saw overweight foreigners teaching English in Japan, so don't let it stop you. It's also very easy to eat healthily over there when you're surrounded by sushi places and restaurants serving miso soup for lunch.
> 
> And 25 years of teaching experience can be a disadvantage with the conversational English schools - they want teachers who can facilitate English conversation rather than "teach" it. The Japanese have had enough of grammar classes in high school. I imagine they'd be less discrimination in a college setting than in the private, for profit, English conversation schools too.



MisplacedAussie,

"...They were being complimentary but it was totally inappropriate stuff."

With all due respect, it's their country. They only being 'inappropriate' by our touchy-feely western standards, such as they are. Aside from Sumo wrestlers you will see very few "fat" of obese people in Japan. Most Japanese are very polite and many like westerners but some are very xenophobic as well. Expats make up a tiny number compared with over 130 million Japanese.

Serendipity2


----------



## Serendipity2

*Hello Shellymaple*



Serendipity2 said:


> MisplacedAussie,
> 
> "...They were being complimentary but it was totally inappropriate stuff."
> 
> With all due respect, it's their country. They only being 'inappropriate' by our touchy-feely western standards, such as they are. Aside from Sumo wrestlers you will see very few "fat" of obese people in Japan. Most Japanese are very polite and many like westerners but some are very xenophobic as well. Expats make up a tiny number compared with over 130 million Japanese.
> 
> Serendipity2




Shellymaple,

I suspect you're a bit peeved with me regarding my reply to Misplaced Aussie but 
all of us need to be reminded that what's acceptable/proper in our home country doesn't play well overseas. Japan has a history and culture well over a thousand years old and it works for them. They are a highly developed country and a highly successful one as well. When we visit Japan it is we who need to adjust our attitudes not the Japanese [or the Thais or the Koreans or the Iranians etc.] We may think we know what's best for the world but we do not!
The current financial crash is a case in point. All started by our greedy on Wall Street with assistance from a government that is totally corrupt. Yet the Japanese are suffering for our stupidity. So are we but I think you know what I'm saying. Again, When in Rome do as the Romans.

I bet that you disagree with certain things in your home country too. We all do. But we often make the mistake of thinking we know what's right and how to act when we visit a foreign land. Much of it is ignorance on our part with a touch of arrogance. We feel we're superior to them. Why? Anyway, the point I was making is simple. When we travel abroad we need to forget about all the things that offend us and remember that we're guests in their home. Sorry if I offended but we all need to step back and remind ourselves we're guests in their country - not the reverse! Peace

Serendipity2


----------



## tropicalynx

Most Japanese are slender, it is one of the country with lowest obesity rate. And in most country in Asia, making comment about your body is usual. Well, not really polite but not rude either, depend on how you talk about it. 

For example, comparing your body size and your wealth is a common joke and compliment (e.g.: wow, your business must be good that you are getting larger).


----------

